# What was it?



## obiefan (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, so I'm sitting in the rain at Bolivar dam all by myself. The rain picks up a bit. I hear what sounds like a "belly flop" way downstream.

Then closer, again closer, closer still...

Then up stream a bit it happens again 2 or 3 more times.

Mind you, it's scaring the hell out of me while I'm sitting there...

Only once did I see a splash.

Didn't see a fish.

Only caught 1 5 pound channel tonight.

So was this possibly a Flat Head?

Any thoughts?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a Beaver smacking it's tail on the water. Sometimes they will scare the crap out of ya.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Probably a beaver, or maybe carp smackin the top of the water...At least you caught something tonite, Me and my girlfriend fished the Tusc from about 730-1045 NO FISH!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I thought of a beaver also.


----------



## obiefan (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts. That totally makes sense!

I was getting really excited thinking it might be the big one.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Obiefan

We often experience beaver early in the year. Momma beaver and 
their new boyfriends normally run off 2 year old years kits. When 
this happens the homeless beavers usually wander to streams 
where they set up dams and homestead.










Also at this age the beavers are sexually mature so often a male
will cruise at night slapping its tail to locate other beaver and 
hopefully a female.

This habit is pretty annoying to us as we sit quietly catfishing. 
Particularly if you fish in a small back bay and the beaver makes
a round slapping about every hour and a half.

If you fish near small feeder streams be prepared to experience
trees falling as beaver drop them to construct dams. This can 
be an exciting time since beaver are active at night and the trees
may fall at any time.

The good news is that beaver seem to create good habitat 
for catfish and particulary for flathead catfish.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks for the biology lesson,katfish,lol.
yeah,i was settin at rocky fork one night,one came around the point i was on,i startled him,when his tail slapped the water,i almost wetted myself.
i have seen a flat jump once,looked like it was about a fifteen pounder,i seen a butterfly in the general area,so i don't know if it was after the butterfly,or was trying to impress a largemouth.only time i have ever seen it,though


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> At least you caught something tonite, Me and my girlfriend fished the Tusc from about 730-1045 NO FISH!


i think you forgot how to catch a catfish CHUCKIE !! you need to get out with the "Tusc River Guide" and have him show you how its done !!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was thinking a carp.


----------

